# Purple breeches?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

For schooling? Absolutely love colored breeches, purple is wild, but I really eally want some pink ones!


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeh for schooling i found some really nice ones!!!!!!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I have all kinds of crazy colored breeches. My favorites are an old pair of Schumachers that are navy with fireworks all over them. I would love a pair of purple breeches. I think I have every other color than that (although I do have a pair of lavender cord breeches).

The crazier, the better.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a pair of maroon pull-ons by Kerrits.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i have purple plaid and i ride western lol... i am looking for a pink and blue pair 

no reason for me to buy traditional colors like tan or white... not competeting lol but i do have solid black winter breeches which i adore as well lol

go for the purple


----------



## DancingWithSunny (Mar 13, 2011)

I have two pairs of purple, one thinner dark purple pair and a brighter chord pair. I also have a green pair and a candy stripe and pink pair


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

I just found out about tropical rider breeches! They have some awesome colors, I think I'm going to order the mango colored ones! I've heard they're awesome for summer riding.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

LOL i must be a true hunter princess... i thought it was a big deal when I got a pair of charcoal grey breeches!


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

I have purple plaid i wear out on trail and used to school in, also have bright blue. I like to wear the bright purple in case i get dumped then my friends ca easily find me in the bushes.

I would love some more bright coloured ones but have had trouble finding any.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

If you're looking for fashionable breeches, take a look at the Baker Elite line as they come in many colours. A friend of mine recently picked up a pair of the charcoal breeches and they look very nice:

http://www.smartpakequine.com/baker-elite-knee-patch-breeches-9431p.aspx


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

^^ they look nice and comfy!


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Purple plaid sounds really cute! I love my schooling tights (they're tan and grey), because the sweat wicking material works so much better in the summer than my jeans lol. I hadn't thought about getting them in color though. I should. :3


----------



## StrikinHigh (Jan 11, 2011)

HorseLoverz has a brand of breeches called Ashley that come in bright colors... I found them a couple days ago! 

HorseLoverz Ashley Breeches

The first page has traditional colors... but just keep going to page 2 and 3 and wowww! Yellow plaid, anyone? Lol!


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Ooooo!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

StrikinHigh said:


> HorseLoverz has a brand of breeches called Ashley that come in bright colors... I found them a couple days ago!
> 
> HorseLoverz Ashley Breeches
> 
> The first page has traditional colors... but just keep going to page 2 and 3 and wowww! Yellow plaid, anyone? Lol!


That was just evil, I bought a pink pair of pull ones. I said I wasn't buying anymore horse stuff this year, but YOU & your temptations!:twisted:


----------



## StrikinHigh (Jan 11, 2011)

waresbear said:


> That was just evil, I bought a pink pair of pull ones. I said I wasn't buying anymore horse stuff this year, but YOU & your temptations!:twisted:


Haha! You realize it's only June, right? :wink: They are really cheap as far as breeches go... I was tempted to buy me some, too!


----------



## Sapphire20 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sounds Awesome!! Purple would look really cool, I have always wanted colored breeches  I say go for it! :mrgreen:


----------



## chukka (Jun 14, 2012)

Ahh yes, I love fun colored breeches for schooling!!! I have two pairs from B Vertigo which I love to show off. One is a a daring read, and the other an elegant blue plaid. I always end up strutting around the barn in them! 


















The Blue Plaid! I love the pink polo sticks on the back!


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

I like those red ones! Don't think I'd wear them though! I have charcoal ones that are nice and black but I usually stick with tan/beigh ones. My friend had pink ones and I actually hated them... Lol just a little too much for my style!


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Plaid, stripes, patterns, wild colors. Have some fun!


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I really like the wild colours and the plaids, the funkier the better. Sadly, the only wild coloured breeches I have are an old navy blue pair that turned purplish due to frequent washings. Boring...This thread may necessitate a trip to the store...


----------

